
A Generation Grows Up in China Without Google, Facebook or Twitter - jey
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/08/06/technology/china-generation-blocked-internet.html
======
bionoid
I heard Reddit was also added to China's blacklist recently, you have to
wonder if that is directly connected to the change of ownership / reddit
turning into a privacy black hole..

